# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Prefabricated stud wall framed

## Choice

Can anyone recommend a company that makes prefabricated stud wall frames in Sydney?
 I was planning on putting some together myself for the one room extension Im in the process of doing but several women close to me have pointed out that I have absolutely no experience doing that sort of thing.  
Thanks in advance

----------


## sol381

What do women know.. you'd be better off hiring a chippie for a day or two and do a stick frame.

----------


## Choice

And a stick frame is ........... ????  I drive a forklift for a living so Im not exactly up to date with all the lingo....

----------


## NZC

> And a stick frame is ........... ????  I drive a forklift for a living so I’m not exactly up to date with all the ‘lingo....

  
Means the chippy turns up at house with some lengths of timber on his trailer and cuts and nails it to suit on site.

----------


## JB1

I think you could be biting off more than you can chew if you plan to build an extension yet can't do some framing.   
----

----------

